# [PedalPCB] Percolation Station



## szukalski (Sep 30, 2022)

This has been finished for months, but I've been waiting to put in a Tayda order and the UV printing side was waiting on me to pull finger.

I finally did it and got the enclosures today, so I boxed it right away.

What can I say about the pedal, I spent a lot of time tweaking the components (before I had my breadboard setup, that's how long it's been unboxed) but ultimately it wasn't that complicated. Low gain PNP Ge and NPN Si, and test the diodes to find the tone you like. Worked for me.

Play-wise, it's a really lovely pedal. It's quiet, so balance is always cranked almost full. The magic comes in the Harmonics knob. I came into this, thinking of it as a fuzz. But now I think of it as increasing the richness of the tone. Having this too far up can be over-powering on bassy (neck) pickups, but find the sweet spot and it is a great pedal for making magical noises. Stacking with low/mid gain drives is also really nice.

It truly is a pleasure to play.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice!!!
I like the graphics and knob choice!¡


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 30, 2022)

szukalski said:


> This has been finished for months, but I've been waiting to put in a Tayda order and the UV printing side was waiting on me to pull finger.
> 
> I finally did it and got the enclosures today, so I boxed it right away.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love those graphics!


----------



## andare (Sep 30, 2022)

Cool graphics.
What tweaks did you make?


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 30, 2022)

I love these. And especially your graphics. I’ve made three they all sound totally different. They all rule. Cheers.


----------



## almondcity (Sep 30, 2022)

Sick build. I need to grab one of these in my next order.


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 30, 2022)

May i ask what did you use for the transistors?


----------



## szukalski (Oct 1, 2022)

andare said:


> Cool graphics.
> What tweaks did you make?


It was just a lot of component testing. I played a lot with the gain and leakage of the Ge PNP transistor and resistors, trying to dial it in scientifically. Ultimately, I just used my ear and a common MP21a. 
Similar with the Si NPN. A lot of testing but went with a 2N3904. 



steviejr92 said:


> May i ask what did you use for the transistors?


A random MP21a from the 50-100Hfe, low leakage, bin (I find they sound better than a similar spec 2N1309). And a 2N3904. 
Diodes are some Russian D9.


----------

